# Sugar may of sprained her leg!



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She was playing in the room and may of fell off of something but anyways I came in and she was lying down and I picked her up and her right leg is cowering in and she has like no reflexes in it like the other one. I tried to walk her and she can't walk on it and the foot goes under her! 

I am so worried but can't afford to go to the emergency vet right now unless I really have to. Has anyone else's cat got a sprained leg and did it get better??

Please say a prayer, and keep her in your thoughts I am so worried


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok now she won't even run out or leave the room when I went to the kitchen. I had to hand feed her wet canned food! It must hurt like **** and she is howling sometimes when she is walking on it. I've read that I should leave it for 24 hrs if it doesn't feel broken or anything but I am getting really worried. She walks but doesn't even want to and that right leg is now kinda stiff looking.....

I am calling my vet to see if they can see her today, I hope everything is ok, my bf says she will be but he isn't a vet.....


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Both of Sabby's back legs were dislocated in an accident (we're not sure what happened). The vet said they would heal on their own and it was nothing to worry about. They didn't heal properly, though and he hasn't been able to jump very high ever since. I'm sorry if this scares you and I really hope it doesn't, but I would head to the vet to be sure it's not something worse.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok well I set an appt for 5:30pm and I am soooo worried, they said it may take awhile for some sprains to heal, IF it is a sprain. Anyways, wish us luck! <<))


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear that, Kitkat ..I hope Sugar will be relieved from pain soon ..and that your budget won't be highly affected 
~hugs~


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My cat Thunder came home dragging his leg behind, except it didn't hurt him. His leg had to be removed ebcause it was paralysed somehow in his daily outside wanderings.

If he is yowling, it's probably not paralysed because she can feel the pain. But to check, pinch his toes with your fingernails until she actually shows he is feeling it.
She probably broke something it sounds like.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We'll be looking for your answer when you get back from the vet. I hope you get the best possible diagnosis, and that Sugar will recover quickly! 

Just a bit of info:
Paralysis and lack of pain don't necessarily occur simultaneously. The nerves which carry pain are not always damaged when paralysis occurs. Paralysis occurs when the nerves carrying the message to move are affected. Polio patients, for example, often have increased sensitivity to pain, heat, cold, etc., in paralyzed muscles.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes, when Clyde's back-end became paralysed, he could feel EVERYTHING and was very sensitive and in great deal of pain. Thunders, on the other hand, acted as if nothing was wrong. It really depends on exactly what happened.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK* Kitkat! Let us know as soon as possible!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I just got back from the vet and its not so good news. Not so good b/c this is pretty serious and not totally bad b/c at least they don't have to amputate or anything. 

She dislocated her right leg and on the x ray there was a microscopic chip almost, couldn't really tell. They said it may be able to pop back in but it may just pop back out and plus she would have to wear a leg brace thing for a few weeks which is not going to work with her not being the type of cat to even wear an e-collar, and plus I won't be home to watch her. 

My other option which is what I am going for is surgery. They are going to cut a part of her muscle since the vet said that small dogs and cats don't use much weight on their back legs as much so after they heal, they wouldn't notice the difference, and are back to normal since they have so much muscle back there. 

I can't believe I let this happen and I feel even more horrible b/c this is going to be like $600-$800 which I dont even have $ for right now but the most important thing is that he said the doctor may be able to work out some sort of payment plan. 

I almost cried at the vet thinking how much pain she is in. I have to drop her off at the vet tomorrow morning so that the doctor can look at her and do the surgery if all is well. This couldn't of happened at a better time, I am soooo broke. Before I had my credit cards to fall on but now I don't even have that! Sorry about the long post....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am relieved to hear that at least it is something that can be controlled. I know it is hard but just think of how nice it is that Twinkie has you to take care of her - you are such a warm-hearted mom! I am sure that in time you will solve the credit damage. 
You and Twinkie will be in my thoughts


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you can keep her relatively quiet so that the vet can put it back and it stays that way. We love our animals, but I know you don't want her to suffer more than necessary. Hopefully, she won't need the surgery.


----------



## MartianDust (Mar 30, 2004)

Am so sorry to hear this. Perhaps the vet will let you pay so much per month at least. Am glad that your cat doesn't have to have its leg amputated. Though I will say that even if it had it probably would've been ok! 
There's a cat down the road, b/f keeps calling it tripod, but he says it afffectionately and it runs fine with 3 legs! Is surprising really! 
Guess I'm trying to cheer you up here. 

My thoughts are with you. 
*hugs*
Marisa

[


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok well Sugar got a Buprenex injectable shot yesterday for the pain. She hasn't left the carrier since I got her home last nite! 

I am about to take her to the vet now to the doctor to determine my options. Has anyone else's cat gotten surgery for something similar :?:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Kitkat, I'm so sorry that the diagnosis wasn't more positive, but I am glad that you can do something for Sugar and that your vet is willing to work out a payment plan.

I'll be keeping Sugar, Twinkie, and you in my thoughts. Best of luck.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok well since I don't have the whole amount to pay up front, I had to apply for some medical financing thing where I pay monthly. Ok since I just started my credit history and stuff I don't have a long credit history. Well plus I have a lot of debt but never any missed payments or anything. I got declined on it so my bf applied to co sign and he got declined too even though he used to have great credit. 

Well I told her that I could pay maybe half now and half later and they said it was ok and they would start surgery now. Omg, I hope everything goes well with this hip surgery :!:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

They're operating today? It's so nice they were willing to work with you. I asked my vet about payment options and the best option they had was postdating checks. *shrug*

Please be sure to let us know how everything goes.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm late here... i"m so sorry for Sugar. I hope everything will be good after the operation. My thoughts are with you and your kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok well I called the vet and Sugar is doing extremely well. She is normally not the type of cat to wear bandages or e-collars but he said she was acting like an angel, not trying to take the bandage off. I am so happy to hear that. Now the real test is, she is coming home tomorrow but they recommended her being in a big cage with litter in it, and I don't have anymore money to go buy something like that. I am thinking I can put her in the bathroom but I guess I will have to put Twinkie there too and I dont want him bothering her but he probably won't.

They say the next 2 mths is crucial so I am going to watch her all I can and hope to God she gets better. She is still so young 1 1/2 yrs. I hope this doesn't scar her for life. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words and thoughts, I will keep updates as it comes along.... <<))

This procedure and all vet visits cost me near $900, I am sooo broke right now!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm glad she is doing well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No dislocated bones, but my Blacky had a broken jaw and had to have it repaired, and another one of my Blackys had to have his tail amputated. That shortened his life, because his intestines didn't work normally afterward. However Blacky (jaw) had a long happy life after his jaw was repaired. He got his food cut into tiny bits, never had to eat dry food again, and became totally spoiled-as if he wasn't already. He lived to be 16.

I hope Sugar stays quiet and allows that leg to heal. My thoughts are with both of you, with prayers for healing. Wouldn't another litter box for Twinkie solve the bathroom problem, or are they too used to cuddling?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I wouldnt have a place to put another box so I will stick them both in the bathroom. They like it in there, theres plenty of rugs and I'll put their food and water in there too. 

Thanks for the good thoughts! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok guys I just picked up Sugar from the vet and they showed me how to give her a pill too, she easily swallowed it. She is doing very well and I have to block off the rest of the bathroom so she can't jump in the tub or anything.

Medicine she is getting is same as Twinkie, Clavamox antibiotics 1 ml 2x day and Torbutrol pain medication pills 2x day. (Hint- They said coat pill with butter to make them swallow easier)

I am going back in 2 weeks to get her bandages off, I guess I have put these 2 in the little bathroom for a few weeks, Twinkie will be happy to be with her again b/c he was meowing and nuzzling us all day yesterday which is something he rarely does! I'm thinking if he was an only cat, would he be cuddlier then?? 

Sorry about this long post, I just wanted you guys to know what happened with her, thanks for the good wishes but this is just the beginning! (((=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kim, Other than coating the pill with butter, what did the vet suggest was the best way to give your cat a pill? I think everyone would benefit from knowing that! That problem has come up many times.


----------



## MartianDust (Mar 30, 2004)

My cats have always had trouble, normally if its a capsule I sprinkle it on their food and they usually eat that ok.
I hadn't heard of coating butter on a pill before. Thats worth trying. If there is anything else I would love to know!

Kitkat try not to worry abuot Sugar. Am sure all will be fine. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is Sugar after I petted her awhile, she put her paw on her face, and started purring.....but one thing is, her leg is bandaged up so tightly so it won't move but I'm afraid when they take out the bandage she won't be able to walk correctly for a while b/c her leg is folded very tightly. 











I had a choice of using eyedropper or pills for Twinkie for his acne scars and I think the pill may be somewhat easier now. All you have to do is pry open their mouth, maybe wrap them in a towel first and clip nails too. Then with the other hand, push the pill down as far as you can (Don't worry the vet said you can't gag her and its better than the pill coming back out) and they will have to swallow. Rubbing their throat will help also I heard but make sure you elevate their head back to normal position b/c a cat just like a human can't swallow with their head tilted up too much. Hopefully that will kinda help. Btw, the pills are so tiny that I have no problem giving it to her. (((=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby! After her bandages are off she might be a bit stiff. It's like that for us when we've had a cast on, I assume. She might need some specific exercises. I guess it depends of how long her leg is in that position. I'm glad the surgery is over.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok here is a big tip for those who give their cat medicine. I give my cat Sugar Clavamox which I am supposed to squirt in her mouth. I accidentally got some on my hand and I was trying to pry her mouth open. She kept smelling it and wouldn't let me open her mouth. She licked my hand. So then I decided to give a drop of medicine in my hand and she licked it up. I put the rest of the medicine in my palm and she licked it all up.

Lesson learned: Try to see if they like it first before forcing them. This was the easiest medicine giving ever


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i hope sugar is feeling better!!!! poor girl. 

is the money thing working out?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes the money thing is somewhat working out after all. Somebody must be watching over me b/c I just got a credit card limit increase and I will use that pay off the rest of the surgery. Now I have another problem with Twinkie and his back claw that I posted about in the Health section, gosh one after another....... <<))


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're a good kitty mother!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you Jeanie, I hope I am a good mother to them. I have to call into work a little late on Monday to get Sugar's bandage rebandaged since its kinda unraveling now. She is licking the tape off the bandage. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I guess she thinks you won't notice licking! Determined little girl. (Hmm, if I bite at it, she'll see that, so I'll just wash it....and if it comes off, it's not my fault."


----------

